# USB Wandler



## edi (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo ,

gibt es eigentlich Wandler die :

RS 232 zu USB , LAN zu USB oder evtl Parallel zu USB wandeln?

Das Ganze zielt darauf ab , Rechner mit WINDOWS NT  irgendwie

USB fähig zu machen , z.B für USB Sticks.

Danke

edi


----------



## Zottel (26 Januar 2005)

Wenn ich es recht verstehe hast du zunächst einen Rechner, der keine USB-Anschlüsse hat? Darauf fährst du NT, was nich mit USB umgehen kann?
Ich kenne weder Hardware, die einen USB port auf einem der genannten Wege zur Verfügung stellt, noch Software die NT den Zugriff auf USB-Laufwerke beibringt
sonstige Hardware scheint zu gehen:
http://www.usbman.com/Win NT USB Guide.htm
Vielleicht den USB-Stick in einen anderen Rechner stecken und das Laufwerk freigeben?


----------



## Kurt (26 Januar 2005)

http://www.bsquare.com/products/usbwin40/

habe ich nicht probiert.

kurt


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2005)

denkbar umweg wäre auch ein wlan router mit usb:

WLAN-Router 71,25€ 

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=7582&Shop=0


nur so ne idee, vleicht brauchst du so einen router ja sowieso...


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2005)

hallo,
wenn ein usb anschluss vorhanden ist, gehen usb sticks die einen besonderen treiber für nt haben. eventuell funzen die treiber auch mit anderen usb sticks halt probieren, bei mir hat ein dell treiber gegriffen.
ftp://ftp.jp.dell.com/pub/filelibrary/3018/301884/R62200.EXE

hier ein link für usb sticks mit nt unterstützung:
http://www.unitronic.de/Hersteller/M-Systems/diskonkey/diskonkey.htm

mfg
dietmar


----------



## edi (27 Januar 2005)

Hallo @ all ,

Danke für eure Hinweise. Ich werde mich mal damit beschäftigen.
Wenn ich Ergebnisse habe, melde ich mich wieder.

Danke


edi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt diverse Tools, die dem NT USB ermöglichen (sollen). Einfach mal nach "USB NT" googeln. Die, die ich damals fand waren zum größten Teil kostenpflichtig - bin dann aber auf W2K umgestiegen.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Heinz (27 Januar 2005)

Ich habe gehört, von Leuten die die USB Schnittstelle unter NT4.0 am Laufen *hatten*, das ganze dann doch verworfen haben, weil NT instabil wurde.

Welche SW weiss ich nicht mehr. Ich glaube es wurden mehrere ausprobiert und keine lief stabil...

Wenn Onkel Dagobert schon Geld ausgibt  :wink:  , dann muss es ja sinnvoll sein


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Januar 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn Onkel Dagobert schon Geld ausgibt  :wink:  , dann muss es ja sinnvoll sein



Potz Donner :lol: ! Es wäre ein ziemlich unnatürlicher Vorgang, wenn der Onkel Taler aus seiner schönen Goldkammer dafür ausgegeben hätte! Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass funktionierende Tools hoch im Kurs standen (oder stehen). Ich hatte mit irgendwelcher shareware rumprobiert, von Erfolgen kann ich nicht berichten - dann kam W2K und das USB-Problem hatte sich erledigt.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## fderi (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

was ist das für eine Mainboard das du hast?
Ich habe im meinen Schatzkammer vieles vielleicht passt irgend eine.

Faruk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nach über sechs Jahren hat sich das Problem von alleine gelöst ;-)


----------



## fderi (4 Februar 2011)

hallo, 
jetzt eben habe ich gemerkt, tut es mir leid. Ich wahr auf der suche nach PWM. Plötzlich kam irgend wie diese Problem, wild  drauf los, habe geantwortet. Das wahr nicht meine Absicht, wenn man mit eigenen Problemen los rast wichtigste Sachen kann man übersehen (Datum) .

Gerade wenn ich schreiben bin,  als erfahrener Mitglied können Sie mir vielleicht auf die Sprünge Helfen.
Ich habe 4 KW Heizplatte, 7 Stufig aber kann ich auch alles Parallel schalten so das ich 380 V über SSR Steuern kann. Ich habe LOGO!, PT100, Phoenix Contact MCR-SL-PT100-U-DC-24 Trennverstärker. Jetzt möchte ich 15 Liter Wasser Kochen bringen und oder auf gewünschte Temperatur halten ( z.B. 80grad dann auf Tastendruck schnellst möglich auf 100 grad) und auf tasten druck Voreingestellten Temperatur. Ich habe an der Forum was gestartet " Nudel Kochtopf ". Für manche Leute wahr nur zum lästern aber es gibt auch verständnisvolle Menschen Gott sei Dank.


MfG
Faruk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2011)

Der Nudelkochtopf-Thread läuft doch ganz gut. Einfach weiterhin dort posten. 

Ach ja: Hier im Forum wollen die Leute auch ab und zu Spaß haben. Das ist nicht gleich ein persönlicher Angriff. Aber als Neuling haben Sie das sehr gut überstanden und mittlerweile läuft ja alles sehr sachlich ab. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiterhin viel Wissen und auch Spaß im Forum.


----------

